# Am I right to be thinking she'll be nice and golden?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The foal shed is the darkest that a horse will usually be. Following sheds are usually lighter.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

We feed a lot of darkening feeds. That will probably make a difference.

I have heard that horses usually mature about the colour of their eye lashes. Going to assume with a buckskin that that means the golden ones rather than the dark ones - she has two colours of eye lashes!

I also have another question, she has a lot of lighter hairs in her tail and a few white hairs growing in her mane. Not the creamy foal fluff hairs, but proper white adult-mane hairs. Is there a possibility she may have silver? Her daddy is buckskin, I don't know what colour her mamma is but the mother is supposed to be part Arab. Attached is a pic that shows it better than the wet-bum one. It's more than that in real life but the photo's off my phone so isn't great quality.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

She is a pretty girl. I LOVE a golden buckskin.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

So do I, QOS  I actually just have a thing for buckskins full stop so I don't really mind if she doesn't grow up gold, but it would be lovely if she did.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No, I wouldn't think silver at all. I would think that she is getting the cream guard hairs on her mane and tail.

I am going to stand by the fact that if she is shedding out dark now, she will be lighter in the next shed. 

I have never heard the eye lash thing, and I honestly don't know how true that would be as it would mean that my pony colt should be cream colored. :lol:


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

My bay has black eyelashes and Mum's creamy pali has really pale cream eyelashes so it works for our guys. Some grey foals, the first you can tell of grey they have white eyelashes, I think that was the application the person was talking about (it was a debate over grey or not grey, I think).

We will have to see. I have seen/heard of foals that stayed real creamy until they were 2 and then were REALLY dark sooty by 3. Kind of defeats your theory. I don't think there's really any definite way to tell. Just as long as she stays looking like a buckskin, I'm happy.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Hate to double post but I got some 'evidence' photos today while I was playing with her. There are some very definite WHITE hairs peppered through her mane - not cream, WHITE. The lighter hairs in her tail are mostly cream but there are a lot more of them.

I did say the photos I had didn't show it right, didn't I?

Also, some of the white hairs in her mane are growing from the middle. I tried to take a photo to show that, but I'm not sure how well it worked, because I haven't seen it full size yet (only thumbnail and phone screen sizes).

I've never seen silver cause white peppering but it is definitely there and I can't think of any other explanation. I'm no colour expert.

Edit; wow, they don't show it right. I need to dig out my nice camera. Wherever THAT disappeared to.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

> Guard hairs grow off the body coat up over the base of the main and tail. The hairs are Buckskin coloured with frosting which is a collection of lighter hairs streaked through the mane and/or tail.


That is off the Buckskin Horse Society of NSW website, and describes guard hairs really well.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

It's just an awful lot of light hairs in her tail for a horse that's supposed to just be a normal buckskin :\ It's not the mane I'm confused about so much, some horses just have salt-and-pepper.

Her tail is kind of that lighter gold to brown colour with patches of black and dark brown. Strange pony that she is.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It is normal for a bay to keep the creamy points and tail until even 2 years old, so I wouldn't be worrying yet


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

ok cool  Shows how little I know about foal colours. We'll have to wait and see what colour she ends up being.


----------

